# Tutorialwünsche im Linux-Bereich?



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie das Topic schon sagt, würde ich mich interessen, für welche Linux-Gebiete / Themenbereiche ihr gerne Tutorials hättet?

Wenn Vorschläge vorhanden sind, bitte ich diese *präzise und knapp* zu formulieren.

Bereits vorgeschlagen wurden:

- Bashscripting
- Kompilierung von Software (anhand des Beispiels LICQ)
- LAN-Freigaben zu NT-Systemen


----------



## MetallDragon (1. August 2004)

NIS


----------



## JohannesR (1. August 2004)

Network Information Service? http://www.linux-nis.org/


----------



## Erpel (1. August 2004)

X-Server Konfiguration/Vergleich Xfre86 - X.org


----------



## Sterbehilfe (1. August 2004)

*Grakas*

Ich hätte gerne ein Video Tutorial, wo erklärt wird, wie man ATi Treiber unter Linux installiert


----------



## JohannesR (1. August 2004)

Ein Videotutorial für eine Treiberinstallation unter Linux ist irgendwie unlogisch und unzweckmäßig. Es sind doch bloß Befehle, die man eintippen muss.


----------



## KristophS (1. August 2004)

Aber ein Tutorial zu Grafiken waere echt gut.
Habe z.B. einen Treiber installiert und weiß nun ueberhaupt nicht weiter.
Finde auhc keine Hilfe.
Fall es was gibt ,lasst es mich wissen(Nvidia Gforce 4ti 4200 ).


----------



## MetallDragon (1. August 2004)

@Sterbehilfe:
Für FedoraC2/x.org:
http://redhatforum.stonebyte.de/index.php?showtopic=1638&hl=radeon

@Johannes: Danke. Werds mir gleich mal ansehen.

MfG M.D


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. August 2004)

Apropos Bashscripting:

- Bash Guide for Beginners 

- Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide 

Falls Englisch nichts ausmacht.

Thorsten


----------



## DeathAngel (13. August 2004)

Hi,

ich denke mal ein Tutorial zu Kdevelop &| Anjuta währen echt gut. (Inst., Konfiguration und Umgang mit den Proggis).
Somit hätten wir etwas für die "Basis" ....

Gruß

DA


----------

